# Bidding ?



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

I want to see how Ive Done. Bid a job 4 200 amp 3 Ph Panels. Meter cabinet& main disco are already installed,Underground conduit is installed. All I have to do is Pull the feeders extend conduit mount cabinents and terminate. I bid this at $5,000 Dose this seem right? This is labor only Materials are already in the bid.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Not enough information to answer the question.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Not enough information to answer the question.


I sorta agree. I could have that much in the panel cost if I went whole-hog.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I sorta agree. I could have that much in the panel cost if I went whole-hog.


Me too.

you could have that in material....

How long are the feeders?

How much conduit do have to install / extend?

Do you provide cable?

Do you provide the panels? 

Any digging and / or cutting?

How many hours did you figure?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You are way over the top. Cut it in half....


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

I just have to mount fireboard extend 3" PVC mount 200 amp panel Pull feeders & terminate. This a small strip mall longest run is 75" shortest 15"Ther are 4 panels.Just wondering if my bid $5,000 for the labor was "IN THE BALL PARK" what do U think


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

reddog552 said:


> I just have to mount fireboard extend 3" PVC mount 200 amp panel Pull feeders & terminate. This a small strip mall longest run is 75" shortest 15"Ther are 4 panels.Just wondering if my bid $5,000 for the labor was "IN THE BALL PARK" what do U think


You are too low. There is still not complete enough info to know how far too low.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

mdfriday said:


> You are too low. There is still not complete enough info to know how far too low.


That's just a labor estimate he has. 5K might be in the ball park if he's only mounting panels and pulling in the feeders. To me it sounds like two guys for three days. 5K might be really good depending on what part of the country you are in for that labor guestimate.


----------

